
Facebook isn't just fighting adblocker,but also the underlying cause of blocking - tanto259
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/10/facebook-isnt-just-fighting-ad-blockers-its-fighting-the-underlying-causes-of-blocking/
======
cyborgx7
At this point I'm completely done with ads. They are disruptive to my
experience, invade my privacy and pose a serious security risk. And even if
none of that is true, ads are still inherently manipualitve and I therefore
consider them to be unethical. I'm going to continue to block as many ads as I
can. Businesses dependant on ads will have to adapt or die. I won't shed a
tear for them.

------
jupiter2
> Facebook is signaling to the broader advertising and publishing world that
> the future lies in fewer ads, more respect for consumer privacy and more
> deference to a user’s preferences.

Facebook has no respect for consumer privacy and little deference to user's
preferences. They still collect every iota of data, they still store this
data, they still share this data.

They also still track you across multiple domains, whether you're logged in or
not.

The only change is the presentation of ads and the eradication of tools used
to fight surveillance.

------
ChoHag
The fact that whether they understand it consciously or not people object at a
fundamental level to being a product?

